# Airtunes to stream internet radio?



## easterhay (Dec 25, 2006)

Hello all - is there any way I can use Airtunes to stream internet radio (ie Pandora) to a hi-fi in another room of my house?

I have an account with Pandora and it's the most fantastic thing, but I would like to feed it to a stereo hooked up to an Airport base station in a room where I don't have a computer. I could take a laptop to the room in question and connect that to the stereo, but that would be a bit too much of a pain if there's another way of doing it.

Thank you peeps

iBook G4, OsX 10.3.9, iTunes 6
iMac G5 17", OsX 10.4.8, iTunes 7

*sorry if that's not enough techy info


----------



## symphonix (Dec 25, 2006)

You have two options:
- Open the internet radio stream in iTunes using its URL address, or ...
- Use Airfoil.


----------



## easterhay (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you. Not sure the first option will work because of the Pandora set up. But the second looks absolutely bang on. Funky too.

Thanks again for the help


----------

